# supps that cause acne



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm currently cutting, using TP's carb cycling routine and taking the following supps. My question is, since taking supps, I've had a pretty bad case of acne breakout. Acne's never been an issue with me before. By the way, I'm 31 years old, so I hope it's not hormones  

List of supps 
Lipoderm Ultra - 8 squirts a day - new
Sesathin (taken before with no acne)
ECA (taken before with no acne)
V12 (taken before with no acne)
Nitrojet (taken before with no acne)
HMB - 10 g a day - new
Betaine - 5g added into V12 - new
Taurine - 4 grams taken before and after workout - new
BCAA - 5 grams before workout - new

My guess is it's the HMB.


----------



## Vise (Jun 15, 2004)

since you are not taking any hormonal supps it must be something else (or your getting a bogus supplements with a little extra something hidden in them but it's doubtful).  i've heard that an increased fat intake can possibly worsen acne but i think it may be an old wives tale.  it could be that both your diet and your exercise program has raised your endogenous testosternone levels. all i know for sure is that hmb dones not give you acne.  it looks like a nice stak for a cut though .


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah the supps have been greatly beneficial with this cut. I feel I've progressed pretty good and haven't had to cut back on my cals as much as previous cutting cycles.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> HMB - 10g a day - new


I have no idea about the acne, but HMB is a waste of money, and going as high as 10g is not going to help.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2004)

Used to think the same thing, but their seems to be some interesting studies done. Here's a link to Black Star Labs which talks about HMB. I just figured I would give it a try and see what happens. Been on it for about 6 weeks now. Must say my strength has not decreased any, actually my weights on certain exercises (bench & squat) have went up, which is unusual for me when I'm in a calorie defecit, but I think this is attributed to the V12, Nitroject and BCAA more than HMB.
http://www.blackstarlabs.com/?articleID=13&aCatID=


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Been on it for about 6 weeks now. Must say my strength has not decreased any, actually my weights on certain exercies (bench & squat) have went up, but I think this is attributed to the V12, Nitroject and BCAA more than HMB.


with all of those supplements you're taking there is no possible way you could know which was is doing what.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2004)

The reason I say it's the V12, Nitrojet and BCAA, is because I've taken them before and know how they affect my body. The effects I see now are in line with the results I've seen in the past from these 3 supp's. Though, you do have a good point about all the supp's taken at 1 time. I'm 2 weeks from finishing my cutting cycle. I'll have some HMB left over, and think I'll give it a try by itself to see what happens.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

I would stop using the HMB and take it by itself to see if it's really worth using, 10mg is quite a bit and it's not a cheap supp.


----------

